# 2nd Annual DGI Bass Bash



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

2nd Annual DGI Bass Bash
Presented by http://www.ohiovalleybass.net
September 28th, 2014
Rayland Marina
8am- 4pm

$65.00 per Boat
90% Payback

Coffee and Donuts before launch
Door Prizes and Giveaways

-Registration begins at 6am and must be registered before 7:45am
-Boundaries are from the New Martinsville Locks to the PA Border

More info Text or Call 740-317-5660

Anyone that fished this last year can tell you that this is a very nice tournament with a lot of items given away. 

Main Sponsors: DGI Bait & Tackle, Eagle Claw, Rayland Marina, and Eagle One Marine Wax and Many more.

Hope to see you this year!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

A bunch more sponsors have been added today along with more giveaways! 
One more week!


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I should be there


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How did it go guys???


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

2nd Annual DGI Bass Bash
Results:

1st Place #5 5.48 lbs C. Dowell & J. Shade
2nd Place #4 4.82 lbs T. Sliva & B. Sliva
3rd Place #3 3.83 lbs C. Clutter & A. Clutter
4th Place #1 2.32 lbs C. McGugh & M. Zatezalo
Big Bass 2.32 lbs C. McGugh & M. Zatezalo

I want to say thanks to everyone who participated. Thank you also to all our sponsors: Dawg Gone It Bait & Tackle, Eagle One, United Dairy, Advanced Auto, Zontinis Pizza, Auto Zone, Bill and George Auto Repair, Rayland Marina, Cheap Tobacco, Eagle Claw, Stubenville Thursday Nighters, and Ohio Bass Blog (Mike Reeves).

Thank you for another great season at our Tuesday Nighters and Thursday Nighters. Chris and I look forward to seeing your ugly mugs week after week.

http://www.ohiovalleybass.net
Brandon, George, and Chris







LikeLike · · Share
..




ohiovalleybass.net


















Boost Post


----------

